# Short stories with a twist - which publishers?



## Lilly Davidson (Apr 22, 2012)

I am looking for some help please. I have a project to do in my creative writing course which involves finding magazines or publishers who will accept short stories. It looks to me so far that the mainstream women's magazines appear to want romantic light fiction, kind of 'coffee break' easy reading. This is not what I aim to do. 

I want to write gritty 'twist in the tale' sorts of stories if you know what I mean. Could anyone give me an idea of which kinds of publishers to go for. My story needs to be about 2000 words and I need to demonstrate in my assignment that I am following the guidelines/criteria of a particular magazine. I don't actually have to submit my story to the publication, it is really an exercise in how to do it. 

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## Potty (Apr 22, 2012)

Where do you live? If in the UK the writers' forum (magazine) and the writing magazine both run monthly competitions and also list many current competitions or magazines looking for submissions.


----------



## Lilly Davidson (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi Potty 
I am in the UK. 
Actually I have found one that looks just right for my assignment. It is called 'Scribble' magazine by Park Publications UK. It means I can now get on with writing my story which I might really send off if I feel it is good enough.


----------



## dale (Apr 22, 2012)

just use this site. you can type in whatever genre/subgenre/length into the search engine and it will find you a list of publishers
that fit..........

Duotrope


----------



## Lilly Davidson (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks, that is good to know. I registered on Duotrope yesterday but still need to work out how to use it.


----------



## WriterJohnB (Apr 24, 2012)

Lilly Davidson said:


> Thanks, that is good to know. I registered on Duotrope yesterday but still need to work out how to use it.



There's also  Ralan.com - Home Page.


----------



## Lilly Davidson (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks John, I shall check that out too.


----------

